# ??? Anyone ever fish off 521 or Hogback (River)???



## danjaquino

Just curious if anyone fishes for smallies or other fish up in that area. I never see posts about it, so just wondered if it is a little secret or if no one fishes it. I know there is a really nice white bass run up there in the spring, that I seem to miss every year. Well, just wondered. 
dan


----------



## ohiohunter43015

I have only done cats at hogback but there are smallies there as well as LM. And they are all safe from me. I won't go anywhere near Hogback Rd ever again. If you go do it in the day time and be long gone before nightfall! That is all I have to say.


----------



## Fishingislife

I used to fish it until I found out it was a popular hang out for a certain type of people......


----------



## Fishingislife

Ohiohunter your are right man.... That place is strange at night time, I seen some crazy stuff there. I would not fish this area at night and or if your fishing alone.


----------



## topwaterdevil

I've seen it on the map and thought about driving up there before. I had no knowledge of any weirdness going on. From what I can pull up on various satellite images it looks like an interesting place. If I'm in the area I might drive back there in the middle of the day sometime just to check it out.


----------



## 01mercLS

I was planning on doing some cattin out off hogback, but now that you guys talk about all this weird stuff and bad stuff happening makes me not want to go. What kind of stuff are you guys talking about?


----------



## ohiohunter43015

Some unexplainable things that I do not ever want to see again... I hit 3 dogs with my truck going 45 never felt a bump heard, a noise, or saw tracks in the snow. The same day I watched 3 deer run over the cliffs and into the lake, it looked like something was chasing them but I never saw anything. I got goose bumps thinkin about that place...


----------



## crittergitter

Ummmm.......Hogback is the name of a road and I think there is also a nature preserve up there. The river is actually a creek. It is where Alum Creek flows into the Alum Creek Resevevoir. It opens up just south of the St Rt 521 bridge. Also, a parking lot right there. There are some bridle trails through the woods there. I have done a little fishing in that area and also scouted and deer hunted a few times up that way. It's not secret though and gets a ton of hunting pressure.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Some unexplainable things that I do not ever want to see again... I hit 3 dogs with my truck going 45 never felt a bump heard, a noise, or saw tracks in the snow. The same day I watched 3 deer run over the cliffs and into the lake, it looked like something was chasing them but I never saw anything. I got goose bumps thinkin about that place...


What choo talkin' bout ohiohunter??? Strange happenings indeed.


----------



## andyman

That IS weird.

I was fishing there one night in the lake and 3 deer jumped off the cliff and INTO my boat.
Said that something was chasing them; said it was a ghost truck that had been chasing and killing dogs...no lights, no tracks.

Crazy place.


----------



## ohiohunter43015

This will begin a thread jack but...basicly what I am sayin is the place is haunted as hell.


----------



## Darby Rat

A few ques. Andy: 1.) Did the 3 deer do any damage to your boat, hurt anyone in the boat, how did they get out, and finally where did they go? 2.) Who or what said that "something was chasing them...no tracks", your post sounded like the deer said that, but I'm sure that's not what you meant. Must of been someone with you. Just curious. Sounds like you dodged 3 GIANT bullets by not getting hurt or swamped or both. Anyway, the place does sound strange indeed. Has these weird happenings been going on for years or just recently started? I've never fished this area.


----------



## lacdown

so... you're saying there's alot of fish there.


----------



## andyman

1) Significant damage. I took an antler to the..well...let's just say my sac now hangs on both sides.
2) The deer said it, of course. The place IS haunted.


----------



## striperfreak

Used to fish there, pretty slow there in the summer months, there are some huge carp up there, 20-30lbers.


----------



## robertj298

Sounds to me like someone wants to keep others out of their secret fishing spot LOL


----------



## ohiohunter43015

Good luck ya'll can have that place!


----------



## hang_loose

Andyman, That antler piercing is not a pretty thought. (You can call them saddle bags now)....................


----------



## fishintechnician

i have heard of weird happenings from others but never experienced it my self i would be game to go one night though


----------



## StuckAtHome

What gets me is the rate of fall from a cliff of a whitetail deer, which are not known for long distance jumping, could it have been a african whitetail or possibly European whitetail connected by a string(possible have a coconut between them? )


----------



## DelawareAngler

Being a long time delaware native of 22 years of age hogback rd is supposedly "haunted" basically dont go alone even in day time... A lot of rapes and other weird things happen in that area. As well as cult activities (use to be a prime place for a type of witch cult or something where they would drink blood back there late at night)

basically dont go by yourself ever, but if you go at night just bring flashlights and a gun. (i always carry mine)


----------



## 01mercLS

I hear catfishing is really good at hogback, never tried it but i want to but all this haunting crap is making me think twice.


----------



## DelawareAngler

early day you are perfectly safe. Night time id stay away. and im not just saying it because its a fishing spot, seriously if you go alone make sure you have some type of protection on you.


----------



## st.slippy

I've heard talks of sasquatch along alum creek. Maybe the grassman vacationing from salt fork?


----------



## topwaterdevil

A man was murdered in a house back there last year.


----------



## fishintechnician

I say a few of us some cold beers and some fishing at hogback, maybe we'll see a few ghosts!!! hahaha. if were quiet enough maybe we can catch big foot, or some of these flying deer. seriously lets get some guys toghether and do it


----------



## browns_jr88

well i personaly have not fished hogback but i have a cousin and a few of our friends that love that place for Big Cats... but not sure about any bass they have never said anything about them... and as far as i know they have never experienced anything strange..and if they did they forgot to tell me about it...
so who know's ... 

good luck to anyone who goes... please report on findings..


----------



## DelawareAngler

To me its not the "haunted" part that gets me.... Its the occasional murders/rapes/gangbangs/cults/people getting robbed part that i watch out for.

If you fish that first pull off just before hogback rd where that opening is your usually okay... but if you decide to go back into the woods........


----------



## fishintechnician

I know your law enforcement so you know better than i but i have never heard of any of that happening


----------



## jake74

I have fished hogback road for at least the last 10 years. Mostly catfishing after dark and have never heard of or saw anything out of the norm. You will always have some teens out goofing around. I have caught many nice cats there and always enjoy it. Just go fish it. You will see more bird watchers parked on the road than you will see ghosts. I promise. Good luck


----------



## rweis

With all the dead bodies and sacrificial blood, no wonder there's good catfishing.

Many years ago I asked one of my roommates if he wanted to go fish Alum with me up in Westerville. He said no, they had found another body near that spot. My thought - chum!


----------



## MisterTwister

I know someone personally who grew up in the surrounding area and mentioned in the past that there were reports of devil worshipping and sacrifices in that area, also around Three B's and K Road. The area is so remote that I wouldn't put it past someone to do do some weird stuff out there (remember Deliverence? lol) but I would be interested in going out there with other fishkillers to put the history to rest.


----------



## onthewater

I've fished up there many times and the only behavior I've seen that set off my alarm bells were from those odd fellows who always back into there parking spaces. 
I have heard of vehicle break-ins and thefts up there but that happens all over Alum Creek, and any other public area, for that matter.


----------



## DelawareAngler

Well we all aughta get a group and go up there soon. OhioHunter will need someone to hold his hand though


----------



## 01mercLS

yea, im deff down to fish there in a group just send me a PM.


----------



## BuckIfan09

I have fished off the 521 a few of times. Caught a cat and a white crappie. But that was it. I did meet some very nice locals fishing there. Big guy and his daughter fishing for cats. I never heard or had a problem. I have gone by myself, but I try to be aware of my surroundings. I did stop at a spot during the spring with my brother in law, scoping it out a bit from the road and we saw these deer skins and heads kind of scattered around in the area. I counted 3 doe heads. Smelled a little rank from it. But did not think much of it, other than someone poaching off season. Also a side note, I did fish during the day and not at night.


----------



## fishintechnician

you can drive around alot of places at both alum and delaware and see dead animals i htink it is from people who clean there own deer and then dump the skin/head/feet or poachers have seen this alot


----------



## Rainer Wolf

im ready to get a few pretty girls, definately beer, and go get a cottage or camp there....if something weird happens, we'll all split up, and search the woods


----------



## st.slippy

Sounds like the beginning of about a million horror movies! I'm game


----------



## browns_jr88

i agree with slippy.... sounds like the perfect setting for another friday the 13th series....lol...


----------



## danjaquino

Hey, thanks guys. Looks like a popular thread. I've finally got around to reading all the replies. I was out of town at Geneva on the lake. I drank a glass of wine for each of you. 
Sounds like an interesting place. I would have to say I'm not to worried about the ghosts, deer, murders or breakin's in that area. That happens in all kinds of areas. But, terd pushers really freak me out, so I"m not sure If I can handle that. Well, if I ever decide to head out that way, I'll report.
dan


----------



## ohiohunter43015

Don't need anyone to hold my hand! My ass aint goin!


----------



## bassass

i dont know about this breed of fisherman now days i think you guys are all stoned


----------



## FOSR

That Hogback Ridge Preserve is part of the Preservation Parks of Delaware County:

http://www.preservationparks.com/parks/hrp.asp


----------



## DelawareAngler

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Don't need anyone to hold my hand! My ass aint goin!


comon its not that bad


----------



## Mushijobah

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Some unexplainable things that I do not ever want to see again... I hit 3 dogs with my truck going 45 never felt a bump heard, a noise, or saw tracks in the snow. The same day I watched 3 deer run over the cliffs and into the lake, it looked like something was chasing them but I never saw anything. I got goose bumps thinkin about that place...


Now that someone brought this back.....

This post is freaking WEIRD. I was up there today doing some shed hunting/scouting and a freaking turkey ran out into the middle of Hogback and kept going north for a few hundred yards a few yards in front of my truck. I eventually starting honking at it when it reached 521 so it would fly over and not get hit. It came running out of those woods on the East side of the road. This is the freakiest coincidence that has happened to me in a while.....this post coming back.....and odd animal behavior on Hogback Rd. this morning!


----------



## dre

I fished Hogback Rd. over the cliff down at the creek 2 weekends ago. It was probably from 1am-3am. Was trying for cats and had a ton of runs, but they must have been small because I could not catch them. Actually one did almost pull my pole in the water, but when I went to set the hook..nothing. I did not see or hear anything weird. However, there was a TON of trash on the bank. Also a couple black trash bags full of trash(now you guys got me thinking there could have been something else in those bags...). Also you could tell someone recently had a big campfire going there. All in all it seemed like a good place to catch fish and I want to go back when the white bass run.


----------



## F1504X4

DelawareAngler said:


> To me its not the "haunted" part that gets me.... Its the occasional murders/rapes/gangbangs/cults/people getting robbed part that i watch out for.
> 
> If you fish that first pull off just before hogback rd where that opening is your usually okay... but if you decide to go back into the woods........



Now thats funny! I have made MANY trips up and down that road during the day and night and have never encountered anything that outrageous. Once I started reading this thread I started laughing and still haven't stopped. None the less, I have never driven down that road without several types of protection with me! Mawaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## scottyt

after reading these i think i'll stick to my spots around the dam no matter how big the fish are up there lol

http://ohiohauntedplaces.com/?p=1143

http://ghostlyworld.com/node/38


----------



## TightLine

Kind of glad I'm not the only one that gets a weird feeling around that place. I used to fish it a lot but decided a few years ago not to go alone anymore. I don't really have a good reason of why I came to that decision.


----------



## acklac7

Thankfully I just ate...I wonder how the rear struts held up with them 2 bigguns


----------



## fishintechnician

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!! I remeber this thread when it was started I sitll say lets go!!! We will get ohiohunter out there one way or another. Maybe the bigguns scared him off LMAO!!!


----------



## dre

I'm game to go down there! Heck I was just there and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Now I want to go back and see what this is all about..


----------



## crittergitter

There is a place in the woods there that will turn you around over and over and over again. It's like you can hear kids laughing at you. There was some teenagers that died a few years ago trying to swim across the lake there off Hogback. I've also heard you don't want to go into the preserve and it has nothing to do with the fact that it's a preserve. The fishing is ok up that way, but I won't go in those woods ever again.


----------



## cornfedboy3

We went through this very same discussion last year with the same kind of replies, vague and provocative , which gets everyone telling thier favorite scene out of a bad slasher film. Three deer jumping in a boat and no damage!!! That is real scary!!! I can't get a seat in a boat , but you take three deer fishing??? Come on son!!!


----------



## catfishhuntr

im a delaware native ive been to hogback over 100 times i know of all the stories there some are true and most are bull some of the true are as follows back in the late 50s a disturbed man hung himself over the road close to 521 another is 2 kids were jumping off the cliff into the water and one hit his head off the wall on the way down and died and the last that i know of that place is 2 guys killed my buddy in columbus and dumped his body over the edge out there about 7 years ago other than that the rest is made up scare stories me and a few friends lived out there on hogback when we got out of highschool and yes we have seen some wierd stuff and heard some stuff that sounded like kids in the woods but im not worried about some lost spirits they r not gonna hurt you they may make u **** ur pants and run like hell but they are not gonna hurt u the fishing there is good even better late summer ive pulled a few 20+ pounders out of there and have seen a few bigger taken so dont be scared go fish


----------



## ohiohunter43015

Wow this thread again..... 

Thanks Skeeter.


----------



## fishintechnician

oh come on man lol


----------



## ohiohunter43015

catfishhuntr said:


> im a delaware native ive been to hogback over 100 times i know of all the stories there some are true and most are bs. yes we have seen some wierd stuff and heard some stuff that sounded like kids in the woods but im not worried about some lost spirits they r not gonna hurt you they may make u crap ur pants and run like hell


Lmao, I don't run!


----------



## Mushijobah

And WHAT ABOUT THE TURKEY THAT RAN FROM THE WOODS DOWN THE MIDDLE OF HOGBACK FOR 500 YARDS?! Seemed to be running from a cult or perhaps a murderer.


----------



## FatRap007

i am gona suck it up and go after all this i am not gona tell any of you guys when i am going becuase i dont want to get the sh*t scared outa me bye an ogf member lol it sounds pretty weird but i went fishing at the wooleyburger cemetary of 665 , there was a dead piglet floating in the pond and i fished it anyways if you ever have the time stop bye there at dusk and walk to the pond bye yourself it will give you goosebumps lol you have to walk through the cemetary from the 1800"s its public and there is a trail all the way in the back with a little weird pond check it out lol


----------



## FatRap007

not trying to highjack the thread but google the wooleyburger cemetary make sure you get yourself worked up about it lol


----------



## Mushijobah

FatRap007 said:


> i am gona suck it up and go after all this i am not gona tell any of you guys when i am going becuase i dont want to get the sh*t scared outa me bye an ogf member lol it sounds pretty weird but i went fishing at the wooleyburger cemetary of 665 , there was a dead piglet floating in the pond and i fished it anyways if you ever have the time stop bye there at dusk and walk to the pond bye yourself it will give you goosebumps lol you have to walk through the cemetary from the 1800"s its public and there is a trail all the way in the back with a little weird pond check it out lol


Did you find any dead wood ducks in the pond?! It wasn't me


----------



## fishintechnician

Mushijobah said:


> And WHAT ABOUT THE TURKEY THAT RAN FROM THE WOODS DOWN THE MIDDLE OF HOGBACK FOR 500 YARDS?! Seemed to be running from a cult or perhaps a murderer.


A turkey murderer? Wasn't me LMAO.

It was possesed by the cult and ran in front of you to try and get you to slow down so they could get you in the back of the van with them "biguns"!!:Banane59:

Or maybe the flying deer put them up to it.


----------



## Hook N Book

I'm going to let this one keep going, but please cleanup the langauge. I've cleaned some of it up already.

Have fun...!


----------



## BassBlaster

FatRap007 said:


> not trying to highjack the thread but google the wooleyburger cemetary make sure you get yourself worked up about it lol


I have hunted that area for years and I have heard a million stories about that place. Mostly from my uncle who **** hunts there alone and I believe is afraid of the dark. I have heard everything from satanic worship to human sacrifice. Had one buddy say he walked up on a lamb hanging from a tree with blood dripping over a grave. I have yet to see anything in all my years of being there. I went to school on the west side and that was always a place kids would go to scare each other and pull pranks. We use to camp at the campgrounds there across from Trapper Johns years ago and we would start telling stories about the place being it was only a few hundred yards away just to scare others. I googled it just to see what kinda stories I could find and all I came up with was old death records. Nothing interesting.

That little pond have any fish in it? I never fished there. I do have a few spots on the creek right in that area that I like. You can get to that pond without going through the cemetery also but there is no path. Just come in on the first road west of Norton. There is a parking area up that road and you just cross the field to the little pond.


----------



## DelawareAngler

during hot summer time its good for cats... lots of turkeys in the area thats where i hunt. (private land)


----------



## FatRap007

BassBlaster said:


> I have hunted that area for years and I have heard a million stories about that place. Mostly from my uncle who **** hunts there alone and I believe is afraid of the dark. I have heard everything from satanic worship to human sacrifice. Had one buddy say he walked up on a lamb hanging from a tree with blood dripping over a grave. I have yet to see anything in all my years of being there. I went to school on the west side and that was always a place kids would go to scare each other and pull pranks. We use to camp at the campgrounds there across from Trapper Johns years ago and we would start telling stories about the place being it was only a few hundred yards away just to scare others. I googled it just to see what kinda stories I could find and all I came up with was old death records. Nothing interesting.
> 
> That little pond have any fish in it? I never fished there. I do have a few spots on the creek right in that area that I like. You can get to that pond without going through the cemetery also but there is no path. Just come in on the first road west of Norton. There is a parking area up that road and you just cross the field to the little pond.


 Yea i have found some really good stories about that place on the internet......... It shows some pretty cool pictures of some orbs...... I was never that scared I nightfished it bye my self and caught some decent channel cats there ......I would rather fish it then the bridge off 665. It amazing how many poeple you see get skunked overthere ......It a really nice place to take your girfreind and mabey a fishing pole and lantern.....I also hunt there alot.......when it gets dark i am glad i have my truste 1100......Its a springfed pond and i have not had the time to drag my yak and bass fish it yet.........:good::Banane36: but it seems to have a decent bass population i bet it has a few brownies in it to !!


----------



## getitgetit

I dont no how i ran into this thread but this is some crazy stuff.Anyone been there latley lol..............


----------



## Seifaoc

Do you by chance police at the Powell department?


----------



## OmanBass

FatRap007 said:


> i am gona suck it up and go after all this i am not gona tell any of you guys when i am going becuase i dont want to get the sh*t scared outa me bye an ogf member lol it sounds pretty weird but i went fishing at the wooleyburger cemetary of 665 , there was a dead piglet floating in the pond and i fished it anyways if you ever have the time stop bye there at dusk and walk to the pond bye yourself it will give you goosebumps lol you have to walk through the cemetary from the 1800"s its public and there is a trail all the way in the back with a little weird pond check it out lol



You ever catch anything in that pond? I have heard some stuff out there. Some are true and some are all bullshit. It is open to the public, but against the law to be out there after dark. Me and few friends got fined for trespassing after hours at night years ago.

Sometimes its scary when teenagers hide messing around making noise and **** when I walk around with few friends. Its funny to watch the girls cry and whine..

Also, you know what the deal with the abandon house up on the hill in the middle of the woods? I have seen it, never been close to find out. I am a chicken **** to check it out..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

andyman said:


> That IS weird.
> 
> I was fishing there one night in the lake and 3 deer jumped off the cliff and INTO my boat.
> Said that something was chasing them; said it was a ghost truck that had been chasing and killing dogs...no lights, no tracks.
> 
> Crazy place.


Holy Frijoles.......................


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

st.slippy said:


> Sounds like the beginning of about a million horror movies! I'm game


I'm in as well. Shoes tied in double knots.


----------



## Shaun Frame

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Some unexplainable things that I do not ever want to see again.... The same day I watched 3 deer run over the cliffs and into the lake, it looked like something was chasing them but I never saw anything. I got goose bumps thinkin about that place...


I've hunted and fished there quite a few times as it's not far from my house. I grew up listening to the stories about the cliff diving kamikaze deer attacks. The old-timers said if you picked the right place at the right time it was almost like buck skeet. In fact, my Uncle Heywood gave up bow hunting there because of it. He said to me one day: _"my nerves just ain't up to it anymore son; I do pretty fair on the going-away shots, but dang if I can get the lead right on those overhead crossers"_. 

I've only seen the deer skeet thing once myself, and I figure it was my own fault. 

I had my anchor fouled in the creek about midstream, 40 yards or so from the bluffs. My buddy held on to the line as I swam upstream to get a better angle and dived down. I felt the anchor move just about the time I headed up for another breath. As I popped to the surface, my buddy, still holding the anchor line, asked me what I wanted him to do, so I hollered as loud as I could...................*PULL!!* Well, you know the rest....

After being told all those stories over the years I sure should have known better. If Uncle Heywood was still alive, he would have looked at me, slowly shook his head a few times, and said: _"Son,....you're stupid"_ 

I'll never go hogback'n again. Bad mojo 

SHHHHhhhhhh!......I think I hear banjo music.


----------



## 01mercLS

Oh NOOOOO, not this thread again.


----------



## Catman63

Yes Merc...it's BAAAAAAAAACK (evil laugh)
And if anyone's game for a night of Catfishing up there give me a shout. This year has sucked so far for me and maybe some Hogback mojo might be just the thing to turn it around....IF WE LIVE! (a wolf howls in the distance)


----------



## 01mercLS

Ahahahahah, lets get everyone together and hit up hogback. Only fished there once, and caught a small bullhead. Hey Catman, send me a PM sometime and see what the hype is at hogback. Anyone game?


----------



## getitgetit

Whats with the deer going crazy there.What do they do.................................................................


----------



## ohiohunter43015

just another weird Hogback thing an off duty ODNR office was shot in the face during turkey season a couple weeks ago...

Bad mojo for sure! 

This thread needs an exorcist!


----------



## onthewater

getitgetit said:


> Whats with the deer going crazy there.What do they do.................................................................


Maybe there's a lot of pot, opium and/or hallucinogenic mushrooms growing up there. 
The only thing that ever gave me the creeps up there were the guys who occasionaly hang out at the 2 parking lots in the area with no fishing, hunting or bird watching equipment.


----------



## Mykidsr1

StuckAtHome said:


> What gets me is the rate of fall from a cliff of a whitetail deer, which are not known for long distance jumping, could it have been a african whitetail or possibly European whitetail connected by a string(possible have a coconut between them? )


Everyone know European Deer cant carry coconuts. They have nothing to grasp them with.


----------



## Muskie Man

this is the funniest post ever I love the deer skeet story, STILL laughing.


----------



## getitgetit

onthewater said:


> Maybe there's a lot of pot, opium and/or hallucinogenic mushrooms growing up there.
> The only thing that ever gave me the creeps up there were the guys who occasionaly hang out at the 2 parking lots in the area with no fishing, hunting or bird watching equipment.




I see the same thing at greenlawn a bunch of weirdows i there cars just sitting.I wonder what there doing lol WEIRD...............


----------



## Mushijobah

getitgetit said:


> I see the same thing at greenlawn a bunch of weirdows i there cars just sitting.I wonder what there doing lol WEIRD...............


If they are pulled in backwards and are driving a small VW compact or sedan, they are probably looking for a friend to play with! Thank goodness Metro Parks came in and made it harder to find a friend there...it was ridiculous for a while, not space for fishermen to park! All spots taken by people looking for 'casual encounters'


----------



## getitgetit

Mushijobah said:


> If they are pulled in backwards and are driving a small VW compact or sedan, they are probably looking for a friend to play with! Thank goodness Metro Parks came in and made it harder to find a friend there...it was ridiculous for a while, not space for fishermen to park! All spots taken by people looking for 'casual encounters'



Thats crazy lol i see that alot there.


----------



## Bonecrusher

This one deserves a revival.... One of the best threads ever on OGF!


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Ive been there twice after dark in HS because it was the thing to do. First time there were some creepy sounds, and we did find some ritual type crap around the graves. Needless to say that was far enough for us, and went home. 

Second time we didnt find anything, and got really bored, so thought it would be fun to jump out at the next car that drove by. So 6-7 football players camped out on each side of the road, and here comes a car .... We jump out like the goonies we were, and BAM its a sheriff..... I think he **** his pants and was too embarrassed to get out to do anything to us, and just gave us a stern talking to from inside the car...


----------



## Bubbagon

I've seen enough "reality" TV lately to say, without a shadow of a doubt, that there is a Squatch living in the Hogback Rd area.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

i found a shallow grave of human bones back there in 07


----------



## Boostedawdfun

I was in that area a couple months ago early in the AM before the sun came up and heard some weird noises coming from a corn field. It was moving the corn stalks very violently and didn't sound like deer even though it could have been. Not goin to lie though I had my CCW ready to go if need be. It was very strange. I grew up on 27 acres and never seen or heard anything like it before.


----------



## ski

I coyote Hunt and deer hunt that area. Never had any issues.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

NewbreedFishing said:


> i found a shallow grave of human bones back there in 07


jesus christ


----------



## jlami

Welp, I know where I'm gonna be this weekend. Anyone wanna join me?


----------



## Tom8142

I grew up a couple miles from there. I've heard of a bunch of scary spots and places "not to go" but that was never one of them. Maybe this is a newer place.


----------



## Mr. A

Ok, this place isn't 15 minutes from me. I have fished there at night and during the day. I'm ready to go fishing up there this weekend if anyone wants to go. Of course, I will being my fishing buddy with me, her name is Kimber, and she's 45! LOL PM me when you wanna meet and fish!

A


----------



## jlami

Mr. A said:


> Ok, this place isn't 15 minutes from me. I have fished there at night and during the day. I'm ready to go fishing up there this weekend if anyone wants to go. Of course, I will being my fishing buddy with me, her name is Kimber, and she's 45! LOL PM me when you wanna meet and fish!
> 
> A


I'm in as long as my little big brother can come... We just call him Smith for short and he is .40... I'll talk to the wife and figure out when I can sneak out. I will PM you later.


----------



## Boostedawdfun

I might joing if I can bring my "Kahr" it's 40 as well and maybe my little dog "ruger". Ruger is a short 9 if you can do the math on that


----------



## jlami

If you hear random gun fire off Hogback Rd. don't worry. Its just a few nut jobs from OGF...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun

I wouldn't mind seeing how well my federal tactical HST 180gr .40's stack up against Sasquatch lol but for real I wouldn't mind fishing up there sometime.


----------



## jlami

THIS IS BEGINNING TO SOUND LIKE A HISTORICALLY BAD IDEA!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

jlami said:


> If you hear random gun fire off Hogback Rd. don't worry. Its just a few nut jobs from OGF...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


lol no one should go near there, they might get mistaken for a Sasquatch and get shot


----------



## Boostedawdfun

No way. Just another fishing adventure


----------



## Mr. A

Historically bad ideas are best carried out by those of us who are prone to saying "hey, watch this..." on a regular basis.

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## OnTheFly

Not sure if all of this is fact or fiction but I have fished near here a few times are there definitely are some strange folks around at times. I think you are generally safe if with someone and just going down to the water to fish. I have just gone up there for cats and caught some bullhead and white
bass too. Not bad fishin. 

Have there really been human remains found around there?


----------



## alumcreeker

Ok I grew up leas than a mile frkm hogback rd there are a FEW creepy thi ngs that go on around there and yes its a huge gay meeting area. I have been creeped out a time or two late at night but that road is where I had my most fun so many places to take the girlfriend when your doing the teenager thing killed my first squirrel there my first bow hunt there caught a ton of white bass catfish crappie and once a 7 lb saugeye so its also a great place good mushroom if you know where to look dont be afraid of that road its only as bad as you make it. However there is a group that does skme witch craft around there but you leave them be they will leave you. Now my creepy thing I had 2 girls in the truck one night and I swear on my kids life we were just coming outta the creek area where the lake opens and the road is at its closest point to the water when written in red something it said die die die and had chris written in the road I having girls in the truck had to play it semi cool but man I want to scream like them and pee myself Ive heard lots of stories but never ben apart of most of them.....look forbthe disappearing house if ya get up there lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami

Just got back from hunting up there... I believe it is haunted! Fresh rabbit tracks everywherein the snow, but no rabbits found. Haunting is the only reasonable explanation. Ghost Rabbits.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## August West

I was up there today hunting too, didn't see one squirrel.


----------



## jlami

August West said:


> I was up there today hunting too, didn't see one squirrel.


I wonder if those were your tracks I followed in? Along the edge of the northern boundary line?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## August West

jlami said:


> I wonder if those were your tracks I followed in? Along the edge of the northern boundary line?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


don't think so, I parked at the cliff.


----------



## FOSR

Yep that's where Alum Creek flows down to lake level and the water opens up. It all depends on the lake level at the time, it can either be big open water there along the low part of Hogback, or just some braided stony mudflats with the old bank tree stumps showing the channel.

And yes there is a nature preserve there, it's part of the Preservation Parks system, check them out if you haven't - family-friendly parks.

Here's their January calendar

http://www.preservationparks.com/events-calendar/


----------



## jray

did you have a dog with you jlami? been thinking about hitting that area but don't want to brave sasquatch to find nothing. Are sasquatches legal to hunt with dogs or do they have to be on a leash? lol i whitebass and crappie fish there quite a bit usually a bunch of fisherman in the spring so u don't have problems. Ive stayed a bit late a couple of times there and seen some characters. I just give em the manly nod and wonder if they know why my hand is in the front pocket of my waders.


----------



## jlami

birdhunt said:


> I hunt with a friend of mine that lives in Hays presently..........we hunt both private and public[walk in hunting areas] south of Hays, and west of Hays. I will be going back in January to hunt quail in Washington county, which is in the ne part of the state.
> The first day(opening day) and a half we hunted mostly wheat and milo stubble, and some CRP. We did the drive/post thing with a total of about 20 guys. Starting with the 3rd day 2-5 of us hunted more CRP than anything with an old gsp. Quail season does not start till the second Sat. of season with pheasant starting the 1st week of Nov. We weren't really in quail country, but did put up a few coveys.


Lol, no pooch that trip... Gonna take the Weim next go though and see how he does. Last time he was our he found everything I could not hunt. go figure!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray

always happens that way my rabbit dogs have been jumping quail here in the no quail hunting zone


----------



## jlami

jray said:


> always happens that way my rabbit dogs have been jumping quail here in the no quail hunting zone


You know, Duke has minimal traing in the field. I would like to get him out with a few dogs that are proven so he can get a better idea of what the heck to do. He is a little over 2 now it might be too late? Idk, never owned a dog that hunts before. But he is still my buddy, and the kids love him soo...

Had I guy I coach little league football with tell me that it is a lost cause because I let him be a family dog too. He trains breeds and boards gun dogs for a living. I feel like that is crap!


----------



## foton

FatRap007 said:


> lol it sounds pretty weird but i went fishing at the wooleyburger cemetary of 665 , there was a dead piglet floating in the pond and i fished it anyways if you ever have the time stop bye there at dusk and walk to the pond bye yourself it will give you goosebumps


Once about 1993 my girlfriend (now my wife) were walking along the Scioto River east of Rt. 33 (Riverside Dr) near Fishinger Rd at night. I went to throw a stone into the river and there was a dead piglet lying on a large flat stone right next to the water. Pretty weird that you should see a dead piglet in the water.


----------



## dre

FOSR said:


> Yep that's where Alum Creek flows down to lake level and the water opens up. It all depends on the lake level at the time, it can either be big open water there along the low part of Hogback, or just some braided stony mudflats with the old bank tree stumps showing the channel.
> 
> I have done amazing by those old tree stumps in this area for Crappie in fall and spring!


----------



## jray

that is crap my beagles stay inside with us and ill put them against anybody's as to the age u just never know


----------

